# Die Klassen Umfrage



## Asaku (5. Januar 2009)

Ich denke jeder kann sich das hier selbst erklären. Da es solch eine Umfrage eigentlich von jedem MMORPG giebt dachte ich ich sollte die Buffed Community auch mal dazu befragen. 

Zu Frage Nr. 1:
Mich würde interessieren warum ihr genau diese Klasse wählen werdet?

Zu Frage Nr. 2:
Ich denke in so gut wie jedem Spiel giebt es einen gewissen überschuss einer Klasse welche glaubt ihr wird es in Aion sein und warum?

Zu Frage Nr. 3:
Jeder kennt es es giebt immer diese eine Klasse gegen die man es nach dem Stein -> Schere -> Papier System immer etwas schwerer hat ist es die Scheren Klasse eurer Papier Klasse oder doch eine andere?

Zu Frage Nr. 4:
Für die die mit dem Begriff Twink nichts anfangen können: Euer Twink ist sozusagen euer Nebencharakter der kleine Bruder des Hauptcharakters oder wie auch immer man es nennen will.^^

Mfg Asaku


----------



## Virolac (5. Januar 2009)

1.Ich werde mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit nen zauberer/in spielen weil ich einfach auf die art von klasse stehe,bin halt einfach nen magie freak^^

2.ICh glaub das es Beschwörer oder Assasinen am meisten geben wird weil die sich halt so richtig schön nach Dmg anhören (man siehe WoW millionen schurken gibts da genauso wie hexer )

3.Ich weis jetzt schon das meine hass Klasse assasinen sein werden weil die mich wahrscheinlich bei jeder gelegenheit umholzen werden.

4.Als Twink werd ich nen Assasinen nehmen weil ich dann auch mal nen paar Zauberer still und heimlich meucheln kann oder auch alles andere^^


----------



## Macta (5. Januar 2009)

Zu 1.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall einen Krieger nehmen,
ob Templer oder Gladiator weiß ich noch nicht,
aber ich brauch einfach etwas Dickes in der Hand/den Händen.


Zu 2.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Assassinen am häufigsten vertreten sein werden,
da wahrscheinlich viele kleine Kiddies diese Klasse bevorzugen, weil sie glauben,
dass es cool ist von hinten einen Zauberer umzulegen. (Nicht gegen Euch Assassinen)
Allerdings wird sich dieser nicht viel von dem Zauberer und Gladiator abheben.


Zu 3.

Ich hasse keine Klasse, da ich sie alle großartig finde,
wenn ich jetzt aber eine Klasse nennen müsste, welche mir wahrscheinlich auf die Nerven geht,
dann wäre es der Jäger mit seinen Katapult-Schüssen.


Zu 4.

Ich werde höchst wahrscheinlich einen Zauberer, um die andere
Seite kennen zu lernen, oder einen
Assassinen, allerdings nicht aus den gleichen Gründen wie oben, sondern 
möchte ich den Gladiatoren so richtig eins verpassen.
Ich bin der Meinung dafür muss man die Klasse beherrschen.



Aion wird garantiert ein super MMORPG,
allerdings soll es nicht so Kiddiereich sein wie WoW 
(ist kein Schlag gegen Ex-WoWler, ich bin selbst einer).
Einfach eine schöne Athmossphäre, nette Community,
und nicht zu viele Spieler.

2.000.000-5.000.000 reichen vollkommen.


mfg Macta


----------



## Chrissler (6. Januar 2009)

1.
 Ich werde mir wohl ein Jäger machen liebe den bogen soll ausserdem sehr gut im RvR sein und da ich mcih da am meisten aufhalten werde ist die sache klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.
Am meisten wird wohl der Assasin vertreten sein, denke ich (geht auch aus anderen umfragen hervor) 

3.
Der Assasin wird auch sicher verhasst sein genauso wie der Jäger weil beide die möglickeit haben sich zu tarnen und dann zuzuschlagen wenn sie lust haben das mögen die meisten spieler ja halt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.
Ich werde mir als Twink wohl ein Kleriker machen weil ich gerne heile oder möglicherweise auch nen Mage will einfach auch mal zaubern können spiele ich sonst nie und deswegen wollte ichs dann acuh mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke auhc das es ein Super MMORPG ist man denke nur an die Luftkämpfe was schon klasse ist (wetten das kommt wenn Aion draussen ist auch dann bald bei WoW in ähnlicher Form ^^)  nur ich bezweifle das es 2.000.000-5.000.000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denke eher es wird ein wenig kleiner sein aber dennoch noch mehr als genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Januar 2009)

Ist sowieso alles Spekulation, aber naja. 
Ich schätze aber mal das der Jäger am meisten vertreten sein wird, nicht etwa der Assassine.


----------



## Xaelle (8. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich schätze aber mal das der Jäger am meisten vertreten sein wird, nicht etwa der Assassine.



Der Meinung bin ich allerdings auch, denn in recht vielen Foren konnte ich lesen das ein Großteil sich warscheinlich für den Jäger entscheiden wird und fast kaum einer für den Assasinen.
Darum werde ich warscheinlich sehr genervt von dieser Klasse sein ^^;

Spielen werde ich eine Gladiatorin, denn für mich als eine hau-drauf Lady kommt nichts anderes in Frage ^.^
Mein Twink wird dann warscheinlich ein Assa :>
Aber hey, dafür werden es aber noch genügend freie Charakterslots geben (glaube über 8), wo man sich genug austoben und jede Klasse mal antesten kann ^^


----------



## Virikas (9. Januar 2009)

1. Ich werde mir wohl als erstes einen Templer zulegen. Einerseits, weil ich für meinen Hauptcharakter einen primär auf Gruppenspiel ausgerichteten Charakter suche, und das denke ich beim Templer am ehesten zu finden (neben Kleriker/Kantor). Daneben bin ich auch einfach ein Anhänger von Schwert und Schild und finde die Optik von schweren Rüstungen in Aion was ich bislang gesehen habe sehr gelungen. Von der Rasse her wird es wohl ein Elyos werden, wobei ich auch nicht ablehne einen Asmodier zu spielen sollte sich die Spielerschaft dort als angenehmer herausstellen.

2. Kommt darauf an, ob man Twinks mit einbezieht oder nicht. Ich denke ein sehr hoher Anteil der Spieler wird einen Jäger als Twink haben, wenn nicht als Hauptcharakter. Als reinen Hauptcharakter vermute ich momentan noch den Assasinen auf Platz 1, aber hier kann ich mich natürlich täuschen. Zudem habe ich die Vermutung, dass der Gladiator durchaus auch das Potential hätte, zur meistgespielten Klasse zu werden. Besonders auf seiten der Asmodier. 
Kommt wohl auch ein wenig darauf an, was für eine Community schlussendlich in Aion zu finden sein wird.

3. Rein von der Spielweise wird es wohl der Assasine sein. Niemand mag herumschleichende, hinterrücks angreifende Feiglinge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Twink wird zuerst mal ein Jäger erstellt. Allerdings gedenke ich mit der Zeit einen Twink der meisten Klassen zu erstellen, seie es nur um die tollen Rüstungen am eigenen Charakter bestaunen zu können.


----------



## theonlyxero (17. Januar 2009)

1. ich denke ich werde einen kleriker spielen, da ich es liebe zu heilen. andererseits ist es im alleingang schwerer. und ohne gruppe wäre man aufgeschmissen.

2. ich denke es wird einen überschuss an gladiatoren geben, da dies eine typische haudrauf klasse ist.

3. ich werde auf gar keinen fall einen zauberer spielen, da dies einfach nicht mein ding ist.

4. mein twinkchar würde ein beschwörer (siehe oblivion), oder ein jäger sein.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Januar 2009)

Wie immer überall : Assassine/Schurke^^Only^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2009)

Also bisher sieht mir die Charakterentwicklung ziemlich nach L2 aus.

Ich weiss noch nicht was ich spielen werde, und lass mich überraschen ;D

Klassenüberschuss seh ich bei Jäger, Assa und Magier ( die PewPew klassen eben )

Aufkeinen fall werde ich Summoner spielen ( wenn sie so wie in L2 sind ~_~ ) und Kantor .

Twinken werde ich vllt n mage  ( aber erstma den Main spielen ^^ )


----------



## Ramire´z (29. März 2009)

1. ich werde einen gladiatoren spielen.
ich hab in einem anderen thread bereits über meine spielerfahrung philosophiert und denke daher, dass ich mit jeder klasse zurecht kommen könnte. ich bin aber auch ein faules schwein und möchte mir nicht mit angriffs kombos und flüchen, etc. die zeit vertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deswegen nehm ich meistens (trotz faulheit nicht immer) den dmg-nahkämpfer. ich bin gerne die DPS-sau, daher fällt der templer für mich flach.

2. ich denke nciht, dass es hier eine überfüllte rasse wie in wow gibt. die schurken gabs in wow nur so zahlreich, weil zu viele kinder das game zocken und der coolnes (mit ss??? keine ahnung) halber sich den bösen schurken gemacht haben. aion wird aber kein kiddy game. die grafik ist einfach was für ältere und aus eigener erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass asia rpg´s auch komplexer sind, daher wird sich die community größtenteils im älteren bereich ab 17+ aufhalten.

3. durch berichte wär mir keine klasse aufgefallen, die ich mehr fürchten müsste als eine andere.
ein charakter zeichnet sich immer noch nach dem spieler aus, der ihn spielt^^

4. öhm... was war denn jetzt die 4. frage oO? ach ja, der twink.
- als twink würde ich denke ich einen kantor wählen.
genauso wie ich keine tanks spiele, so spiele ich eigentlich auch keine healer, sondern würde eher den zauberer bevorzugen.
aber auf der aion homepage oder fanpage http://eu.aiononline.com/de/classes/article/priest hört sich der kantor nach nem schönen allrounder an. ich stell mir da einen richtig edlen char mit sprüchen vor, um die gegner fernzuhalten und sich selbst ordentlich zu buffen.


----------



## Konov (29. März 2009)

Zu 1.
Ich tendiere momentan zum Gladiator oder Templer, weil ich immer schon Nahkampfklassen bevorzugt habe. ^^

Zu 2.
Assassine auf jeden Fall. Daneben entweder Jäger oder Gladiator, bin mir da nicht so sicher. Aber wohl eher Jäger.

Zu 3.
Wüsste nicht welche Klasse ich hassen sollte im Moment. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu 4.
Momentan denke ich nicht an einen Twink. Aber wenn dann vermutlich ein Caster.


----------



## Katalmacht (30. März 2009)

Egal was hauptsache entlich zocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (12. April 2009)

Ich liebe nurmal Klassen die richtig dicke spells haben, ich werde mich wohl zwischen Zauberer und Beschwörer entscheiden.

Die meisten Leute die ich kenne von ner Gilde etc. bevorzugen in jedem MMORPG immer nen fetten Nahkämpfer deswegen nehme ich mal an dass Gladiator oder Templer am meisten vertreten seien werden.

Am meisten hassen werde ich wahrscheinlich Assasinen, aber da will ich mich noch nicht festlegen


----------



## Nexyn (13. April 2009)

Mal sehen ob die Assassine wirklich von so vielen gespielt wird.
Mag sein das viele mit der Assa beginnen werden, aber ich denke nicht das sie dabei bleiben.
Der Assa ist nähmlich ziemlich anspruchsvoll zu spielen im gegensatz zum WoW Schurken.
Ich denke auch das die tatsache das man nicht ständig im Stealth rumrennen kann viele der sogenannten "Kiddis" abschrecken wird. Ohne Taktik geht im PvP nix. Man muss die Umgebung besser nutzen, um sich auch ohne Stealth zu verstecken und dann im passenden moment zuschlagen. (Für alle die es nicht wissen, der Stealth hält nur zwischen 20-40 sekunden und hat 1 Min CD) Sobald man gesehen wurde hat man so gut wie keine Überlebenschance gegen einen normlen Kämpfer.
Meine Assassine ist nun lvl 20 und ich muss sagen macht echt laune das ding. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Gladi hingegen spielt sich viel entspannter.

Die Chinesen stehen auf jedenfall auf den Sorcerer und Gladi, davon gibts tonnenweise. Der Spiritmaster ist wohl die am wenigsten Gespielte Klasse in der Beta. (Zumindest auf meinem Server)


Was ich beim Europarelease spielen werde weis ich noch nicht genau, der Assa steht z.Z auf Platz 1, liegt wohl auch daran das ich schon seit DaoC ständig mit Meuchelmördern rumrenne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnahk (13. April 2009)

Hi

1. Ich denke, dass ich einen Kleriker spielen werde bzw. vll auch einen Kantor, aber das wird sich zeigen.

2. Die Klasse die am meisten vertreten sein wird, ist wohl der Assa oder vll auch Jäger, aber wie schon zuvor gesagt wurde sicher eine Haudrauf Klasse^^

3. Das mit dem Hass kommt erst nach ner Zeit, also kann man wohl erst sagen wenn das Spiel Live geht.

4. Twink wird sicher ne Damage-Klasse, aber welche weiß ich noch nicht.

Mfg


----------



## reinlchris (4. Juni 2009)

1. ich werde den kantor spielen weil ich ich schon immer nen heiler mit gewissen nahkampf-skills gespielt habe! in WoW wars mein shami, in WAR mein "Sigi" ! und supporten gefällt mir am besten! vorallem Kantor als "buff-maschine" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. ich denk dass es wie in WoW war (keine Ahnung obs noch immer so ist zock schon lange nicht mehr WoW) viele Schurken also in Aion Assassine rum laufen werden.
vll. aber auch jäger weiß nich so recht!

3. meine absolute hass klasse werden wohl die assassinen werden! bin sehr PvP orientiert und daher hab ich jetzt schon respekt vom unsichtbaren "fast alles-töter" assassine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4. twinken hmmm....
bin nicht der freund vom twinken aber ich werde mir sicher nen gladi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 anlegen also PvP-twink um die caster zu ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

Ich werde sicher einen Kantor als Main zocken ,die bisherigen Videos und die Designs der Skills haben mir zusätzlich überzeugt.

Außerdem mag ich Grundsätzlich solche Klassen.


Als Twink werde ich wohl einen Assasine spielen, da ich den Gedanken amisant finde, wie man sich von Hinten ans Ziel anschleicht, ihn Ermeuchelt und dann schnell in die Berge flattert ^^


Schätze mal das Entweder der Gladiator oder die Assasine zu beginn oft Existieren.

Was genau meine Hassklasse wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen , da mein derzeitiger Rechner leider noch zu Schwach für Aion ist.
Dieses wird sich mit einem neuen Ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juni 2009)

Nach-beta-Erfahrung ^^ :

Also am Jägerequivalent werden sich viele die Zähne ausbeißen, wenn sie denken, sie kriegen von anfang an ne uberdps sau.
Bis lvl 28 is der Ranger nämlich echt schwer zu spielen, und hat solo echt zu kämpfen.

Also in der Beta hat man sehr viele Assasinen gesehen, das stimmt schon, aber es hab auch reichlich Heiler,Tanks, und Zauberer

Wenig vertreten waren Spiritmaster, was aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten war.
Trotzdem war der erste lvl 20 Spieler ein Spiritmaster ;D

naja ich weiss nach der Beta schon besser bescheid, kann mich aber auch noch nicht wirklich festlegen, was ich spielen werde.

Mal weitere Beta-Events abwarten ^^

mfg


----------



## Vaneera (8. Juni 2009)

zu Frage 1: Ranger, weil ich einfach gerne mit Bogen und Fallen unterwegs bin. Meine Rangerin auf 'nem China-Server ist lvl11 und ich weiß, dass sie sich noch lange Zeit ziemlich zäh spielen wird, aber das nehme ich - mit Aussicht auf die höheren lvl und Verbesserungen mit den kommenenden Patches - in Kauf.

zu Frage 2: Assassine - das ist auf allen Servern, auf denen ich unterwegs war, die häufigste Klasse - wohl weil sie (bis zum nächsten nerf^^) den höchsten dps raushaut.

zu Frage 3: Beschwörer - schon jetzt kann der Wasserelementar einen fliegenden Gegner unsanft auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen. Und ab den nächsten Patch sollen die Pets (zumindest teilweise) angeblich auch fliegen können...

zu Frage 4: Beschwörer, weil ich auch Dots & Pets schätze (außerdem s. zu Frage 3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Tonkra (8. Juni 2009)

Ohje,

Ich glaube viele werden sich erst einmal umsehen, wenn sie das spiel tatsächlich spielen werden.
Die Assasine und der Ranger sind alles andere als einfach im SoloPvm zu spielen (in gruppen mags sicher gut gehen).

am stärksten im 1vs1 dürften wohl Sorc, Cleric, Assa sein. der ranger in AION ist nicht gerade wie üblich in anderen MMOrpgs der starke rvr char, sondern rangiert im hinteren mittelfeld. Wer beim Spiritmaster einen WOW warlock vermutet wird ebenfalls deftigst auf die schnauze fallen. der SM in AION ist eine liebhaber, keine "roxor"klasse...
der SM in AION hat größtenteils DoT spells, keine wirklichen (weder starken) direct damage spells.

der templer kommt derzeit wohl am schlechtesten weg in der umfrage, obwohl es eigendlich eine sehr schöne (und stilvolle) klasse ist, die deftig viel "wegtanken" kann.


Ich denke die Ansichten werden sich sowieso erst mit einem Release bei vielen spielern verschieben.
Einige Klassen sind in der umfrage auf jedenfall deutlich über- und unterschätzt worden. Der Jäger überschätzt und chars wie der kleriker/sorc unterschätzt.
Das bild einiger formt sich wohl größtenteils aus erfahrungen von WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

zu Frage 1: Melee+Fette Panzerung+Heilen=Meine Klasse (Templer)

zu Frage 2: Jeder mag das mysteriöse am eiskalten Killer und Meuchler. Trotzdem gibts zuviele.

zu Frage 3: Jäger, ich hasse sie einfach. In allen Spielen die ich kenne sind sie entweder schlecht oder nerven imho

zu Frage 4: Kleriker, weil heilen kuhl ist

@Vorposter

Wieso ist der Kleriker im 1on1 so stark? Bzw wieso wird er unterschätzt?

&#8364;: Ich merke gerade ich bin ein richtiges MMO-Arschloch. Spiele überall nur DD´s die sich schnell leveln lassen und keinen Support bringen >.<


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2009)

Finde es interessant dass der Gladiator immer noch vorne ist.
Ich glaube insgesamt könnte der Gladiator knapp die meistgespielteste Klasse zu Beginn werden.

Jeder denkt sofort an die riesen Hellebarde und den gepanzerten Krieger der überall wie ein Wirbelwind durchfegt - glaube ich jedenfalls. ^^
Da ich ein Melee Freund bin, interessiert mich das auch am meisten. Templer allerdings auch ein wenig weil er tankt und sich heilen kann, was ich eine interessante Kombination finde.


----------



## Klunker (14. Juni 2009)

ich will nur einen char spielen der mit 2 schwertern wütet^^ in wow hatte ich en mage in rom en priest und jetzt eben den gladi dualwield^^ assa hält mir zu wenig us :/


----------



## Geige (14. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich will nur einen char spielen der mit 2 schwertern wütet^^ in wow hatte ich en mage in rom en priest und jetzt eben den gladi dualwield^^ assa hält mir zu wenig us :/



und genau so denken viele leute deswegen glaube ich, dass der Gladi sehr oft vertrettens ein wird, da
er sich auchnoch wirklich sehr leicht lvlt!


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

1. Ich werde wohl ne Templerin spielen.
2. Warscheinlich dürften zu Anfang Gladi/Assa und Sorc oft gespielt werden, die "reinen" DDs eben wie in den meisten Spielen.
3. Warscheinlich werde ich Sorc und Ranger "hassen", die Rangefuzzis und Robencasper konnte ich noch nie leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
4. Als Twink reizt mich Gladi, oder der Kantor.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

Ich werde wohl einen Zauberer spielen.

Ich finde die Magie in Aion sehr imposant


----------



## Stress05 (14. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> die Rangefuzzis



Danke ich bin ein Fuzzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Danke ich bin ein Fuzzi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Hab mich grade dazu entschlossen die Klasse zu spielen deren Anfangsequip am besten aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (15. Juni 2009)

Hmm neben den Klassen würd mich vor allem interessieren, wie das Gleichgewicht zwischen den "Fraktionen" aussieht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm neben den Klassen würd mich vor allem interessieren, wie das Gleichgewicht zwischen den "Fraktionen" aussieht.



Guck in die Umfrage hier im Forum. Da sieht man es. Ist "relativ" ausgeglichen.


----------



## Stampeete (15. Juni 2009)

Für mich kommt entweder nur Templer oder Kleriker in Frage...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Achja, bei mir wird es höchstwahrscheinlich der Gladiator. In WoW war ich auch ein waffenschwingender Nahkämpfer und das liegt mir.


----------



## asterodeia (15. Juni 2009)

Zu Frage Nr. 1:
Ich werde eine Kantorin spielen. Ich habe mich in der Chinabeta und auch im Preview Event jeweils für diese Klasse entschieden, da ich gern supporte. Kleriker käme aber auch in Frage. Heiler ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem sehe ich einen Kantorenmangel voraus, in dem Fall wär ich immer gefragt^^

Zu Frage Nr. 2:
Da schließe ich mich der Mehrheit an und tippe auf Jäger und Assassine. Wobei ich im Preview Event auch viele Beschwörer gesehen habe, die wird's bestimmt auch geben, wie Sand am Meer.

Zu Frage Nr. 3:
Ich mag Schurken generell nicht meiner Erfahrung aus anderen Spielen nach. Also wird das hier ähnlich sein. Sprich Assassine.

Zu Frage Nr. 4:
Mein Twink (bzw. meine Twinks) wird wahrscheinlich ein Kleriker, eventuell auch Jäger oder Beschwörer. Ich werd auf jeden Fall mal alles antesten.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab in den Betas bisher Gladiator, Chantor und Assasin gespielt und Assasin ist vor 20 grauenvoll zu leveln und werd ich nie wieder anfassen. Gladiator ist ganz nett, aber ist mir zu simple.
*In den BETA-Events:*
Ich werd Chantor spielen und einen auf Healpally machen. Schön Chain + Mace/Shield und bissl Heal/DPS-Hybrid machen, und im PvE eventuell zur Not bisschen tanken, geht ja auch super.

Final werd ich wohl nicht spielen, da müsste sich an AION noch viel ändern.


----------



## Droyale (17. Juni 2009)

1) Auf jedenfall mal nen priester! ob kleriker oder kantor werd ich noch sehen

2) Ich tippe mal gladiatoren^^

3) hm.. halt die klassen die imom op sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne ich würd mal sagen assasinen

4) wohl zauberer

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (17. Juni 2009)

Was ich interessant finde, ist vor allem eine Tatsache:

Egal in welchen Foren man schaut, in jeder Umfrage ist das verhältnis der Klassen gleich, und zwar liegen alle bei ca 10-14%, also ziemlich ausgeglichen. Fänd ich schön wenns im Release wirklich so sein würde, also nicht 20.000 Jäger aber nur 3 Templer...


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was ich interessant finde, ist vor allem eine Tatsache:
> 
> Egal in welchen Foren man schaut, in jeder Umfrage ist das verhältnis der Klassen gleich, und zwar liegen alle bei ca 10-14%, also ziemlich ausgeglichen. Fänd ich schön wenns im Release wirklich so sein würde, also nicht 20.000 Jäger aber nur 3 Templer...



Hätte damit als Templer nicht wirklich ein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, im Gegenteil fänd ich toll, nie lange Gruppen suchen. (außer es heilt niemand, das wär natürlich auch doof)


----------



## Kevvulk (17. Juni 2009)

asterodeia schrieb:


> Zu Frage Nr. 1:
> Ich werde eine Kantorin spielen. Ich habe mich in der Chinabeta und auch im Preview Event jeweils für diese Klasse entschieden, da ich gern supporte. Kleriker käme aber auch in Frage. Heiler ftw!
> 
> 
> ...




Beschwörer wie Sand am Meer Oo das find ich nicht gut !


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Jo ich denke viele WoW Zocker denken sich beim Erstellen eines Charakters:
Ach lass doch einfach "p4Wn-W4rL0ck" Nummer zwei erstellen!

;D


(Ja ich weiß ein Spiritmaster ist kein WL)


----------



## Tonkra (17. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Beschwörer wie Sand am Meer Oo das find ich nicht gut !




weil wohl alle denken, der beschwörer in AION ist so wie der beschwörer in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In AION ist der beschwörer aber eine der schwächsten klassen eigdl.. kaum direct damage spells (mit längerem recast) , fast nur dots..
viele werden sicher merken, dass der SM eigdl. eine liebhaber klasse ist.. hoff ich doch ;OI


----------



## Sin (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jo ich denke viele WoW Zocker denken sich beim Erstellen eines Charakters:
> Ach lass doch einfach "p4Wn-W4rL0ck" Nummer zwei erstellen!
> 
> ;D
> ...



Ich würd mir nur deswegen einen SM weil mich das ganze Spiel an FF erinnert und ich schon immer meinen eigenen Ifrit haben wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranai (17. Juni 2009)

1.
Ranger, definitiv! Wer will sich denn nicht in nen Stein verwandeln können?! xD

2.
Ich denke mal Zauberer oder Assasinen... Beides sind die "BÄM - BÄM" Klassen schlechthin, also werden die auch häufig vertreten sein.

3. 
Oh ja, gute Frage...
Da ich Ranger spielen werde, werden Assas nicht so das Problem sein ( Hoff ich mal )...
Ich denk mal Gladie und Cleric ( Soll ja, so zumindest habe ich es gelesen, im PvP ( 1vs1 wohlbemerkt ) ein sehr starker sein )


4.
Beschwörer. Jeder braucht was fieses, kleines, das rumschuscht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (17. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> weil wohl alle denken, der beschwörer in AION ist so wie der beschwörer in WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hoffe ich auch mal ^^

Für mich kommen nur eben 2 Klassen in Frage, Spiritmaster oder eben Chantor, wobei ich eher zum Spiritmaster tendiere :X mag es andere für mich arbeiten zu lassen XD


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

Ich schwanke immernoch leicht zwischen Templer und Gladiator...naja bis lvl 9 ist ja noch ne Menge Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Ich denke es wird weniger Assas geben, wo nun doch alle meinen das sie sehr zäh biw 20 wärn


----------



## Kevvulk (19. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird weniger Assas geben, wo nun doch alle meinen das sie sehr zäh biw 20 wärn




Denke nur Hardcore Schurken Fans überleben dann die ersten 20 lv ^^

Vermute mal das Gladiator zu einer der Top Most gespielten Klassen wird. Wer mag es nicht mit dicker 2-Hand gegner umzuhauen ?


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich habe 2 Jahre nen WoW Schurken gespielt, wieder sowas würde nerven.


----------



## Kevvulk (19. Juni 2009)

Mal ne Frage, welche Rüstungen kann der kantor tragen ?


----------



## Norjena (19. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, welche Rüstungen kann der kantor tragen ?



Schwere glaub ich, also selbe wie Templer/Gladiator, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Geige (20. Juni 2009)

Hm dass glaube ich nicht, da Tmepler und Gladi Platte tragen können
aber Kettenrüstung kann durchaus für den Kantor bestimmt sein!


----------



## Sithrael (21. Juni 2009)

Der Kantor spiegelt für mich die interessanteste klasse wieder.

Gute buffs und gute nahkampfskillz --> somit ist er sowohl solo als auch in der gruppe wohl eine sehr angenehme klasse.

UND er hat son Bo Staff kampfsielt ... find ich echt nice!


----------



## Kevvulk (21. Juni 2009)

Glaube ja so lansgam das Kantor auch zu den meißtgespielten Klassen wird ^^


----------



## Tja (21. Juni 2009)

ad Frage 1:

Kleriker Begründung
_______________________


Ich will im Kampf wieder eine passivere Rolle übernehmen. Auch gefällt mir die Tatsache, in Krisensituationen das Blatt durch geschickte Heilkombinationen doch noch wenden zu können. Ich spiele gerne in Gruppen, Heiler & Tanks werden immer gebraucht, von daher ideal für mich. Ein weiterer Grund ist die tolle Umsetzung dieser Klasse. Durch die Kettenreaktion, kann ich im Vorhinein bestimmen, in welche Richtung ich gehen möchte, das macht die ohnehin schon sehr dynamischen Kämpfe nochmal dynamischer.

ad Frage 2:

Zauberer

Wie im jedem MMORPG werden die puren Schadensklassen schnell überlaufen sein. 

ad Frage 3:

Mir persönlich sagt die Assasine am wenigsten zu. War aber auch nie ein großer Freund von Anschleichklassen.

ad Frage 4:

Sofern (steht in den Sternen) wird es ein Templer oder Beschwörer (da kommt der Everquest 1 Nekromant in mir durch).


----------



## Sithrael (21. Juni 2009)

Als erste Klasse werde ich vermutlich den Gladiator spielen. Für mich ein völlig neues Gebiet, da ich bis jetzt eher Assassine oder Mage gespielt habe. War immer bei den Gruppen die meistens benachteiligt waren, zum einen aus Trotz und zum anderen weil mir, insbesonere die Krieger, in den meisten Spielen, absolut nicht zugesagt haben.

Aber als ich die Trailer gesehen habe, stand für mich fest das ich ich zu 99% nen Galdi nehmen werde. Kampfstiel sieht geil aus, cooles Eq und naja, der dmg eben.

Werde aber definitiv auch einen Jäger und/oder beschwörer anspielen. das sind für mich die Klassen die bei Aion nen neues gesicht bekommen haben in Sachen pvp - und pve - verhältniss.

Und naja, wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, als Twink kommt für mich hundert pro nen Kantor hinzu.
Ist meiner Meinung nach die ausgewogenste Klasse, welche bestimmt  über ein angenehmes Gameplay verfügt.

Naja, der Assassine wird wohl am meisten verhasst sein. Auch ich werde wohl ne eher ablehnende haltung zu ihnen haben. In den trailern ist er genauso wie in anderen Spielen auch, daher bieten sich mir gegenüber kaum Neuerungen im bezug auf "Verhalten".


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Vieleicht werde ich doch einen Assa Twink hochziehen, trotz der Zähigkeit.



Btw: Ich finde es sehr Schade das Style und Levelgeschwindigkeit so auschlaggebend für die Klassenwahl ist.


----------



## Sithrael (22. Juni 2009)

ne nen assa werde ich erstmal nicht anrühren ..

leute, hat jemand von euch schon gute erfahrung mit nem hunter gemacht? es sagen viele der soll im pve gut sein 0_o währe mir abgesehen von wow in de rklasse sehr neu und im pvp eher im hinteren mittelfeld liegen...


----------



## Nadaria (22. Juni 2009)

vorab ist zu sagen das sich alles ändern kann da klassenbalance von heute auf morgen alles ändern kann.

derzeitiger stand auf den china servern.

gute solo klassen werden die kantor/kleriker sein. alle anderen klassen werden schwierigkeiten früher oder später solo kriegen.

einer der stärksten pvp klassen ist der zauberer gefolgt von kleriker und ranger auf den derzeitigen china servern.
die schwächsten klassen sind derzeit beschwörer. 
den wenigsten schaden machen derzeit templer gefolgt von klerikern.


aus eigener erfahrung ist es eine qual ranger hochzuziehen. erst mit lvl 28 hat der ranger wirklich geile skills und blüht auf. ab lvl 20 gehts auch langsam aufwärts ist aber noch nicht mit anderen klassen vergleichbar.
auch templer werden die erfahrung machen. während der gladiator schöne skills recht früh kriegt quält sich der templer lvl für lvl weiter bis er ettliche lvl später die skills des gladiator bekommt und die schwächere einhand waffen mit netten schild dmg skills ausgleichen kann.


wenn es egal ist wie zäh ein char zu lvln ist dann sind derzeit die top chars im endcontent (solo pvp) zauberer, ranger, kleriker, assasinen (je nach gegner durch hohen burst und stunlock kann er schwach gepanzerte gegner umflexen anders schauts bei plattenträgern aus). die schwächste klasse und eine liebhaber klasse ist derzeit beschwörer. gladis und templer haben einfach das problem  das sie entweder nicht an den gegner ran kommen oder der schaden ausgeheilt wird. in gruppen sind sie aber sehr wichtig.



**UPDATE**
hier noch ein netter link der den zustand der klassen in china beschreibt (stand 9.mai 2009)
http://www.aionguides.de/category/klassen-guides/


----------



## zadros (23. Juni 2009)

reinlchris schrieb:


> 3. meine absolute hass klasse werden wohl die assassinen werden! bin sehr PvP orientiert und daher hab ich jetzt schon respekt vom unsichtbaren "fast alles-töter" assassine!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als Kantor ist das somit die leichteste Klasse im direkten 1 on 1 - die asseln haben eher Angst vor uns Kantoren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (23. Juni 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Als Kantor ist das somit die leichteste Klasse im direkten 1 on 1 - die asseln haben eher Angst vor uns Kantoren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So, hier mal die Ingame Klassenverteilung Sonntag Abend 22 Uhr:

Gladiator: 48 
Templer: 40
Assasine: 37
Ranger: 29
Sorceres: 59 
Spiritmaster: 34
Cleric: 55
Chanter: 43

= 345 Elyos Spieler


----------



## Ciclon (23. Juni 2009)

nur 29 Ranger? verwundert mich etwas ^^ aber gut so werd ich wohl einen spielen ^^ Ich schwanke zwischen Ranger Assa Gladi und Spiritmaster... sone schwere wahl aber einen muss man ja zuerst lvln *säufz*


----------



## Norjena (23. Juni 2009)

Assa und Ranger sind auch für mich interessante Klassen, entweder Templer oder die 2 warscheinlich, mal abwarten. (ranger sagen mir aber die RIESEN bögen net so ganz zu)#

Sieht aber recht gleich aus bisher, deckt sich auch einigermaßen mit der Umfrage.


----------



## Sin (23. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Sieht aber recht gleich aus bisher, deckt sich auch einigermaßen mit der Umfrage.



Naja, das von mir da oben ist nicht unbedingt representativ, viele Leute spielen in der Beta auch klassen einfach nur um sie mal auszuprobieren, und nicht weil sie die auch in der Releaseversion spielen wollen.


----------



## Norjena (23. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, das von mir da oben ist nicht unbedingt representativ, viele Leute spielen in der Beta auch klassen einfach nur um sie mal auszuprobieren, und nicht weil sie die auch in der Releaseversion spielen wollen.



Wer aber an einer Klasse kein Interesse hat spielt sie nicht, ich zb werde auch in der Beta (nächtes Event sollte ich dabei sein) keinen Sorc/SM oder Kleriker spielen, Templer/Assa und vl Ranger oder Kantor kommen für mich in Frage. (letztere beiden auch eher>nein)


----------



## Sin (23. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wer aber an einer Klasse kein Interesse hat spielt sie nicht, ich zb werde auch in der Beta (nächtes Event sollte ich dabei sein) keinen Sorc/SM oder Kleriker spielen, Templer/Assa und vl Ranger oder Kantor kommen für mich in Frage. (letztere beiden auch eher>nein)



Nunja, mich haben auch nur Kantor und Spiritmaster Interessiert, dennoch hab ich nen Templer und nen Ranger hoch gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuraj (23. Juni 2009)

Ich steh lieber auf dicke Plattenrüstungen, eine schöne Einhandwaffe und ein Dickes Schild.

Deswegen kommt für mich der Templer in frage.


----------



## Droyale (25. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Glaube ja so lansgam das Kantor auch zu den meißtgespielten Klassen wird ^^


glaub ich langsam auch^^


----------



## Sin (25. Juni 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> glaub ich langsam auch^^



Glaub ich nicht, weil der Kantor eben keine reine Schadensklasse ist wie der Gladi oder die Sorc. Er macht halt weniger Schaden und auch mit ausgebauten Stigma wird er nicht vom schaden her an diese reinen DDs rankommen. Und da es ja auch PvP gibt, werden die meisten halt die reinen DDs bevorzugen. Denkt nur mal an wow klassik zurück, wieviele Palas hat man damals gesehen? 90% von denen waren im endeffekt healer.


----------



## Nadaria (25. Juni 2009)

priester egal ob kleriker oder kantoren darf man vom schaden her nicht unterschätzen. selbst ein kleriker macht mehr schaden als ein spiritmaster.
und gerade auf hinblick pvp sind mit ausnahme vom zauberer keine ddler sondern kleriker und erst dann gefolgt von assa und ranger die stärkste klasse. die priester in aion darf man nicht mit anderen mmos vergleichen.

in bezug auf pve macht ein gladi oder eine assasine mehr dmg nur was hilft es wenn es für sie unmöglich ist ein elite solo zu legen. ein kleriker kann es bisher (sollte er nicht generft werden) ohne weiteres schaffen weil er sich dank seiner heilungen fast überall durchbeißen kann.


auch darf man einen weiteren punkt nicht vergessen in aion wählt man tank, heiler, ddler mit lvl 10. diese entscheidung kann man auch nie wieder rückgängig machen selbst mit stigma skills nicht. daher gibts auch kein umskillen man muss sich direkt von anfang an entscheiden. ob das gut oder schlecht ist soll jeder für sich entscheiden. mir persönlich gefällt diese frühe wahl nicht da wenn man irgendwann erkennt das es nicht das richtige für einen ist eben wieder ganz am anfang steht und eben die gesamte spielzeit umsonst war.


----------



## Sithrael (25. Juni 2009)

Ranger, Gladi und Chanter .... DEFINITIV!!! ^^


----------



## Dugal (27. Juni 2009)

ich werde erst einmal ein cleric hochleveln und mir die pve inhalte anschauen. dann warscheinlich einen assa für die pvp inhalte. und wenn ich dann noch lustig bin einen mage twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuraj (27. Juni 2009)

1. Ich werde Templer spielen da mir das Tanken am meisten spaß macht.

2. Assassine.. ist bei den meisten Spielen so, und ich denke bei Aion auch.

3. Assassine.. erst Tarnen, und dann von hinten angreifen mag ich garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Ich TWINKE NICHT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reinlchris (27. Juni 2009)

ich glaube mitlerweile dass die assassinen nicht die meistgespielte klasse in AION wird.
also genau anders wie in der umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisko34 (27. Juni 2009)

1. Zauberer - Weil ich in jedem Spiel einen Magielastigen Main hatte

2. Gladiator - Ist mommentan sehr stark (kann sich noch ändern)

3. Assasine - Weil ich leichte rüssi tragen werde, und die immer von hinten kommen

4. Beschwörer - Weil ich gern beim Schaden und der Magie bleib


Gruß Lisko


----------



## Sithrael (27. Juni 2009)

also der gladi ist eben NICHT so massig vertreten .... viele gilden suchen verstärkt nach gladis 0_o


----------



## Sin (27. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> also der gladi ist eben NICHT so massig vertreten .... viele gilden suchen verstärkt nach gladis 0_o



Ich glaub er meint, dass der Gladi stark im pve ist, und nicht stark vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (27. Juni 2009)

kay, stimmm. xDD sry 

aber galdiator ... KAMPF ... der ist im pvp bestimmt auch in den vorderen rängen dabei =)


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mich noch nicht richtig entschieden, entweder den Gladiator oder den Assasinen.
Suche halt was nahkämpferisches und die beiden werd ich dann testen.


----------



## Sithrael (27. Juni 2009)

assassine ist nahkampf im pvp, gladi eher pve aber pvp bestimmt auch nicht zu verachten.

der templer ist eben der tank und nen kantor ist im nahkampf auch nicht die oberniete ^^


----------



## Valumes (28. Juni 2009)

Also wenn ich anfange zu spielen, was noch nicht so sicher ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Kleriker, weils einfach toll ist zu Heilen und zu Supporten, auch werden Heiler sicherlich am Anfang mangelwahre sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Gladiator, weil einfach in jedem Spiel der Schwere Nahkämpfer zu oft vertreten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3. Assasine, ganz klar ich werd Heiler spielen gegen nen VanHinten mit bösen Dolchen werd ich da nicht viel Spaß haben und Assas sind einfach böse und gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4. Beschwörer, weil ich Petklassen mag und weils einfach schön ist mit nem kleinen bzw größen "Vieh" rum zulaufen, außerdem ist das abwechslungs reich also castn, vieh was machen lassen ,casten und dem vieh zuschauen XD

mfg Valu


----------



## Thaocy80 (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich werde einen Templer oder einen Gladiator spielen.
Habe sie schon auf einem Video gesehen und sie gefallen mir ganz gut.
Schätze mal sind vergleichbar mit dem Paladin und dem Krieger aus WoW, zumindest ein bischen.


----------



## Herzul (1. Juli 2009)

ganz kla kleri zu erst und twink mage ähm... hunter ey diese vieher habe ich schon in wow gehasst wehe die werden wieder so s*****


----------



## jo0 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich finde, dass es noch viel zu früh ist, solche Fragen zu beantworten..


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass es noch viel zu früh ist, solche Fragen zu beantworten..



Naja, ich hab mich entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ranger und Templerin, wer Twink/Main steht aber noch nicht fest, werde beide diese WE in der Beta antesten.


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab mich entschieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würd zu begin den Templer nehmen, da ist dir auf jedenfall ein Platz in der Gruppe gesichert. Ranger kannste Twinken wenn 90% der Community nen Tank nachtwinkt ^^


----------



## Mäuserich (1. Juli 2009)

Vorweg: ich habe bislang leider nur eher marginale Klassenkenntnisse, hab mich zwar auf gamona mal etwas schlau gemacht, aber so richtig im Bilde fühle ich mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zu den Fragen:

Mein Main wird wohl ein Kleriker. Ich liebe es zu heilen, habe zwar mal Tank und DD angespielt aber Tank ist nicht meins und DD ist einfach nur langweilig.

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt sind Meele DDs immer sehr beliebt und da die Möglichkeiten die man als Spieldesigner beim Bossdesign so hat meist eher Meele-unfreundlich sind werden es davon wohl mehr da sein als benötigt. Hab jetzt mal den Gladiator getippt weil ich beim lesesn hier im Forum den am häufigsten gehört habe.

Hassklassen hat man eigendlich nur wenn man PvP spielt, und da ich PvE-Spieler bin freue ich mich immer wenn eine andere Klasse etwas kann was die Gruppe voran bringt, also enthalte ich mich hier.

Als ersten Twink denke ich da an den Kantor weil er soweit ich weiss neben dem Kleriker die einzige Heiler-Klasse ist, und aus dem Grund wird es auch wohl nur bei dem einem Twink bleiben bis evtl. mal eine weitere Heiler-Klasse nachgepatcht wird.


----------



## evergrace (6. Juli 2009)

ich bin noch am überlegen..
schwanke zwischen Assa, Gladi, templer und ranger
werde dann wohl zu release entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (7. Juli 2009)

zu 1. 
Bin ich irgendwie noch total unentschlossen, 
Jäger, Kantor, Kleriker, aber auch Assasine und Gladiator interessieren mich.
Mein erster Favorit war ja Kantor, nur hab ich da im moment irgendwie die befürchtung, das des so ne klasse ist die net soo gern mitgenommen wird.
Bei Assassinen und Gladiatoren hab ich die befürchtung das du da im Pvp gegen Caster etwas benachteiligt bist und allgemein ist meine Erfahrung das immer lieber ferndds genommen werden.
Beim Kleriker , bin ich mir net sicher ob ich wircklich nen reinen healchar spielen will.
Jäger is im moment mein Favorit.
Kann auch sein das ich Jäger und Kantor gleichzeitig lvln werde.

zu 2.
Hmm, wie immer Assassine, Gladiator, Zauberin, die üblichen verdächtigen

zu 3.
Als Nahkämpfer werd ich vermutlich die fernkampfdds hassen.
Ansonsten is das relativ ausgeglichen

zu 4.
Je nachdem was ich als erstes spiel. wenn Jäger erster ist mach ich nen Kantor, und umgedreht.


----------



## Farun (7. Juli 2009)

1. Spiritmaster oder Assasin - Beide schon gespielt, beide gefallen mir sehr gut.
2. Kantor oder Kleriker. Assasin spielt sich am Anfang ziemlich schwer, wird auch erst ab Level 20-25 besser, daher werden die meisten das eh nicht durchhalten. Beschwörer ist sowieso eine Liebhaberklasse.
3. Warum sollte ich eine Klasse hassen? :>
4. So wie ich mich kenne werde ich wahrscheinlich alle Klassen mal anspielen.


----------



## Tenelia (7. Juli 2009)

Zu 1. Wird wahrscheinlich mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlich ein Beschwörer sein. Ich mag Zauberer und noch mehr mag ich Klassen mit Begleitern, grade in Aion mag ich die verschiedenen Verwendungszwecke und das sie sich weiterentwickelns.

Zu 2. Wahrscheinlich am Anfang Assasins und Jäger, fand bisher in jedem MMORPG das diese Klassen die häufigsten sind. Obwohl ich mir in Aion sehr gut vorstellen kann das Zauberer und Gladiatoren sehr häufig vertreten sein könnten.

Zu 3. Mhhh genaues kann ich dazu natürlich noch nicht sagen, aber mich beschleicht die Ahnung das es Assasins sein werden....

Zu 4. Wahrscheinlich werd ich mit der Zeit einige haben...
Aber meine ersten würden dann wahrscheinlich Gladiator, Kantor oder Kleriker sein.
Gladiator: Mich reizt es einfach eine kleine süße Elyos Gladiatorin mit einer riesen Zweihandaxt zu spielen. ^^
Kantor: Buffen find ich immer toll und ein bisschen heilen schadet auch nicht aber dann auch mal was anders tragen zu können als Stoff. Juhu ^^!
Kleriker: Ich liebe Zauberer fast genau so wie Heiler. Naja und oft genug gelernt das sie einfach oft zu selten sind und sie immer gesucht werden, da ist man hald gern selber einer dann muss man erst gar nicht suchen.

Naja kann sich alles noch ändern, aber das mit dem Beschwörer ist schon eine ziemlich entschiedene Sache.^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (7. Juli 2009)

1. Werde (und tat ich auch in der Beta bisher, was das bestägtigte) jedenfals nen sorcerer/zauberer zocken
2. Denke assasine, da schurken einfach immer unglaublich beliebt sind^^
3. Vermutlich auch nen assa wenn der mich von hinten zerfetzt...^^
4. Als twink werd ich gladi zocken... Mochte Krieger immer bisher sehr gern, zudem hat der richtig schönen style in aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

1. Warscheinlich werd ich erst mal nen Templer/Gladiator zocken

2. Warscheinlich assasine, wie von anderen schon begründet wurde

3.  Hassklasse? Kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, kommt drauf an welchen main ich habe.

4. Beschwörer oder Kleriker, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (16. Juli 2009)

Ich werd Gladiator spielen, einfach ein netter Allrounder fürs Gruppen-PvP. Um etwas abstand zu bekommen (hach, ich mag Wortspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) werd ich mir, sobald der 50 ist und etwas Gear hat dann einen Zauberer twinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke als Gladiator werden gute Sorcs und jegliche Templer schwer zu knacken sein, denke viele Assassinen werden auch dabei sein - als Gladiator aber nicht besonders bedrohlich. (:


----------



## Stancer (16. Juli 2009)

Werde zunächst Ranger spielen und als Twink nen Templer


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Juli 2009)

Mhh ich hab mich nu auch umentschieden, und werde keinen SM mehr spilln ( vllt als twink ).
Ich werd Templer spielen, weil ich den in der letzten Beta gespillt hab, und gefallen daran gefunden hab.

Ich hoff nur, dass nich alle im lowbereich egos sind und einen auf Solo machen.

mfg


----------



## Stancer (16. Juli 2009)

Naja, wenn das Spiel die Möglichkeit bietet alles Solo zu machen, werden die wenigsten Gruppen bilden, denn dies ist immer mit erhöhtem Aufwand verbunden (Spielersuche) und Spieler nehmen stets den leichtesten Weg.

In WAR z.b. sind die ganzen öffentlichen Quests alleine nicht machbar und das führt dazu, das man immer Gruppen bildet.

Ich hab bisher Aion erst bis Level 14 gespielt und bis dahin nicht einmal ne Gruppe gebildet. Ok auch weil ich mir alles noch angeschaut habe, aber ich denke in den ersten 20 Leveln wird man nicht erwarten können, groß in Gruppen zu spielen. Auch wenn z.b. viele von WoW wechseln wird dies so sein. Spieler die es gewohnt sind Solo herumzuziehen werden ihre Spielweise erstmal nicht ändern, solange sie damit weiterkommen !


----------



## Peter Pansen (16. Juli 2009)

Das ist richtig, gezwungen sein, in Gruppen zu spielen, wirst du nicht. Kannst ja imemr auch grinden, falls keine normalen Quests mehr da sind^^. Aber ab so Level 17/18 musst du dir letztendlich eine Gruppe suchen um die letzten Elitequests zu machen. Und auch ich habe bereits eine Gruppe mit Level 10 gebildet, da ja der Elite, der um Altgard läuft, nicht wirklich alleine geht, es sei denn, man kitet ihn zu ner Wache.

Ich fand es zumindest bisher gut, dass man nicht sofort zu Anfang in einer Gruppe sielen muss, ziemlich früh aber kann, und in den letzten Quests des Gebietes dann auch muss.


----------



## Kaldreth (16. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> aber ich denke in den ersten 20 Leveln wird man nicht erwarten können, groß in Gruppen zu spielen. Auch wenn z.b. viele von WoW wechseln wird dies so sein. Spieler die es gewohnt sind Solo herumzuziehen werden ihre Spielweise erstmal nicht ändern, solange sie damit weiterkommen !



So wie ich das gehört hab gibt es von lvl 17- lvl 20 nur Gruppenquests in so einem Gebiet in denen nur Elite mobs rum rennen! Also musst du entweder grinden oder in Gruppen spielen...


----------



## Kizna (16. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> So wie ich das gehört hab gibt es von lvl 17- lvl 20 nur Gruppenquests in so einem Gebiet in denen nur Elite mobs rum rennen! Also musst du entweder grinden oder in Gruppen spielen...



Halbwahrheiten ich liebe sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In der momentanen Version, also 1.0 stimmt das. Allerdings geht bei uns die Version 1.5 live und in ihr sind genau für dieses Levelgebiet nochmal 100 Quest drinn welche es völlig unnötig machen die elite Quest zu erledigen, bzw zu grinden um auf level 20 zu kommen.


----------



## Norjena (16. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Werde zunächst Ranger spielen und als Twink nen Templer



Ich wers wohl genau umgekehrt machen, erst Templer und dasl Twink Ranger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. Juli 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Aion wird garantiert ein super MMORPG,
> allerdings soll es nicht so Kiddiereich sein wie WoW
> (ist kein Schlag gegen Ex-WoWler, ich bin selbst einer).
> Einfach eine schöne Athmossphäre, nette Community,
> ...



soll allein in den ländern in denen aion schon draussen is schon über 3000000 spieler geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja, hoffentlich bleiben die ganzen kiddies bei wow, die wegen einem wipe etc. die grp leaven^^
denen würds eh ned gefallen weils viel zu schwer is ohne ihre imba dk´s und palas etc. die 10-20 mobs in wenigen sekunden weghaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werde Sorcerer (und tus auch schon in der Beta) und Gladi als Twink irgendwann mal zocken...
meine frühere meinung dass ich assas richtig böse finden werd... hat sich in der arena bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und überschuss gabs eigentlich nichtmal in der beta bisher... fand vll n bissl wieder beschwörer und auch einige mehr gladiatoren als sonst an zu treffen, aber eigentlich nicht wirklich wie in wow so ein extremer überschuss wie z.b. palas dks und hunter^^


----------



## Taroth (19. Juli 2009)

1. Nach paar Wochen auf dem China Retail steht für mich fest das es ein Assa wird ganz einfach weil er mir am meisten Spaß macht und ich In L2 am Ende immer Abyss Walker gespielt hab und gern das gegenstück zu nukern bin die im low bereich bei jedem MMORPG von NCSoft bevorteilt werden....

2. Da will ich mich nicht festlegen aber so spontan Gladi und Assa weil halt viele Leute auf den Style abfahren....

3. Eindeutig den Kantor. Jeder der L2 kennt weis das Buffer im PVP total assig sind weil sie sich einfach immer heilen können und man iwann down geht.... Spiel ja wie gesagt aufm China Retail und mein Kumpel spielt Kantor... No chance =)

4. Twink wird Gladi weil er mir am 2t meisten spaß gemacht hat oder Ranger


----------



## Kleito (19. Juli 2009)

1.kleriker, weil ich sehr gerne heile^^

2.am anfang wirds glaub ich keinen großen klassenüberschuss geben. wie es später aussehen wird...lassen wir uns überraschen^^

3. hassen...mhm...ich glaub keine^^

4.ich werde jede klasse wahrscheinlich anspielen, welche ich hochspielen werde weiß ich noch nicht^^


----------



## Sithrael (19. Juli 2009)

First Char = Mage --> Zauberer: Hammer DMG und die feine schön mit fesseln und verlangsammen nerven ^.^
Second Char = Worrior --> Gladiator: Ebenfalls guter DMG dazu schön PvE und später dann auch nice im PvP =))

als Twink mach ich mir dann villeicht noch nen Hunter, mal schaun.

denke das der Kantor und der Zauberer die Hassklassen werden ^^
--> zu viel dmg bzw. ständiges hochhealen ... das kotzt, auch wenn ich selber nen Zauberer spiele. Finde eben das Gameplay bei dem echt geil, hätte nicht gedacht das der mir so viel Spß macht.


----------



## robsenq (19. Juli 2009)

1. Der Firstchar wird ein Elyos Sorc werden. Hat mir in der cn Beta einfach am meisten Spaß gemacht.

2. Beschwörer/Assa - wird glaube ich für viele interessant sein, da der Beschwörer durch die Summons noch mindestens ein Kollegen an der Seite hat und der Assa für viele die ich-hau-instant-dmg klasse schlecht hin sein wird.

3. Ich mag Sie alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Als Twink auf jedenfall einen Gladi/Templer, ich möchte mal die melee Seite kennen lernen. Wobei ich eher zum Gladi tendiere, da mir der Templer zu sehr die Paladin Schiene fährt.


----------



## Droyale (19. Juli 2009)

Taroth schrieb:


> 3. Eindeutig den Kantor. Jeder der L2 kennt weis das Buffer im PVP total assig sind weil sie sich einfach immer heilen können und man iwann down geht.... Spiel ja wie gesagt aufm China Retail und mein Kumpel spielt Kantor... No chance =)


Erinnert mich auch an GW als man zu 5. auf eine Person einschlug *g*


----------



## Gorah (9. August 2009)

*push*


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. August 2009)

Werde auf jeden als Main nen templar starten und als Twinken wird sich dann zeigen entweder nen Ranger oder nen Kleriker...


----------



## Sin (10. August 2009)

Gorah schrieb:


> *push*



Warum push? Meine mich entsinnen zu können, dass norjena nen neuen Thread aufgemacht hat, da sich die belange mancher nach den diversen Beta events geändert haben.


----------



## Norjena (10. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Warum push? Meine mich entsinnen zu können, dass norjena nen neuen Thread aufgemacht hat, da sich die belange mancher nach den diversen Beta events geändert haben.



Das war Rasse nicht Klasse, aber für die Klassen gibts auch nen etwas neueren.


----------



## Bansai2006 (12. August 2009)

Ich muss in den Beta Event noch ein bissel rummwursteln aber ein Heiler wird sicher sein.

Blos bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob Kantor oder Kleriker


----------



## Sin (12. August 2009)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Ich muss in den Beta Event noch ein bissel rummwursteln aber ein Heiler wird sicher sein.
> 
> Blos bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob Kantor oder Kleriker



Kantor ist kein Heiler...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (12. August 2009)

Zumindest kein vollwertige...nen "oh shit wir haben zu viel gepullt der tank brauch mehr heal"-heiler...also dürfte deine auswahl recht eingeschränkt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (12. August 2009)

1. Weiß noch nicht sicher denke aber Beschwörer oda Gladiator

2.Ich denke am Anfang wird es sehr viele Gladiatorn geben  aber mit der Zeit sind alle Klassen fast gleich.

3.keine Klasse ist die beste.
Also keine.

4.Jäger werde nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luxunce (13. August 2009)

1. Kann mich noch nicht so wirklich zwischen Kleriker und Kantor entscheiden. Einerseits find ich den job als Buffer lustig (hab in L2 nur Bladedancer gespielt) andererseits will ich gut Heilen können.^^

2. Ich denke das sich am Anfang sehr viele einen Assa machen, wobei die meisten den links liegen lassen und nen Gladi hochlvln.

3. Flamer auch ne Klasse ist nehm ich die XD.^^ Ne Spass beiseitte ich denke deb Assa und den Ranger werde ich als Heiler im PvP wohl nicht so gerne haben.

4. Das wird wohl zu 90% ein Templar werden. Bin halt der klasische Gruppenspieler =).


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

1. Hunter, was sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. zig tausende Beschwörer, weil einfach und viel dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. wenn der Assassine wieder so einen behinderten 10 min Stzunlock hat, dann der Assassine.. aht mich in WoW schon derbst angekotzt

4 als main hunter, und als twink iein farmmelee, so gladiator or so.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (13. August 2009)

Naja man weiss ja schon das Beschwörer, wie auch in wow der Hexer, mit die am wenigsten vertretene Klasse ist atm...sowohl auf den Beta servern als auch auf den asiatischen...man darf gespannt sein ob sich das beim release im westen ändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trish09 (13. August 2009)

1. Ich werd Assassine spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Denke Gladiatoren, Assassinen & Zauberer werden wahrscheinlich öfter wie andere Klassen vertreten sein ^^

3. Hmm... wüsste noch nicht wer mich nerven könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Als Twink würde ich wieder was heilendes spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja man weiss ja schon das Beschwörer, wie auch in wow der Hexer, mit die am wenigsten vertretene Klasse ist atm...sowohl auf den Beta servern als auch auf den asiatischen...man darf gespannt sein ob sich das beim release im westen ändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also in WoW zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gab es übertriebenst viele hexer.. bei uns in der gilde hatten wir 7 raidaktive und unendlich Bewerbungen..

Und das was ich bis jetz vom beschörer/Zauberer gesehn hab is halt schone cht stark.

außerdem gab in wow ja 5 CasterKlassen, und bei Aion nur 2 (abgesehn vom heiler) oder?


Naja, ich kann mcih noch an den hunterHype zu BC Zeiten erinnern >.<


----------



## ravenFlasH (13. August 2009)

Welchen Hunterhype denn bitteschön? 0o


----------



## Sanji2k3 (13. August 2009)

Hmm..naja..vermutlich anderer Serverpool....auf Sturmangriff waren Hexer rar gesäht...wir hatten bei uns 3 aktive...mich eingerechnet...ging anderne Gilden bei usn ähnlich....aber mei andere länder andere sitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenFlasH (13. August 2009)

@Sanji

Warst du auf Blutkessel?


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> Welchen Hunterhype denn bitteschön? 0o



Naja, ich weiß nich, aber ich nenne es so, wenn eine klasse zu 30% vorhanden ist..


----------



## Sanji2k3 (13. August 2009)

@raven nee war sturmangriff

@danf

Woher haste denn bitte diese zahlen??

Also die Zahlen von der Beta und die letzten von den asiatischen Servern sagen da was anderes...da dümpeln Ranger so auf 12 % rum...


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> @raven nee war sturmangriff
> 
> @danf
> 
> ...



Ich hab von WoW geredet, zu Anfang BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry wenns falsch rübergekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danf

PS: sry für Offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (13. August 2009)

Achsoooo^^ ja okay dann will ich nix gesagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (13. August 2009)

Bisher gefällt mir das Ergebnis, werde nen Jäger spielen und spiele gerne Underdog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Daoc hab ich auch Jäger gespielt (zu der Zeit wo Jäger die schlechteste Klasse von allen war) und in WAR nen Schwertmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenFlasH (13. August 2009)

Dass der Assasine oben steht, verwundert mich jetzt leicht.
Wurde der Gladiator nicht so stark gehyped?
Ebenso der Zauberer...

Aber das Ergebnis kann ja inGame dann ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Enyalios (13. August 2009)

Shadowrouge Inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (13. August 2009)

Wieso wurde irgendwas gehyped...die Klasen sind beliebt..mehr net....


----------



## Buldruil (13. August 2009)

Hiho  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich denke als erste Klasse werde ich den Zauberer ausprobieren. Bin einfach son fernkämpfer Typ!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Klasse die am meisten gewählt wird, ist wahrscheinlich irgend nen Nahkmäpfer, will mich nicht festlegen ;D
Aber hassen werde ich wohl den Assasinen, erinnert mich jetzt schon an die nervigen Schurken aus naj ihr wisst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein erster Twink wird wohl der Ranger sein.
MFG
Buldruil


----------



## Critic (14. August 2009)

In wow leidenschaftlicher warrior - platte und fette wumme die ich allem was sich bewegt um die ohren haue... 
Der gladi ist meine klasse =)


----------



## Critic (14. August 2009)

Doppelpost


----------



## Craecaen (14. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist sowieso alles Spekulation, aber naja.
> Ich schätze aber mal das der Jäger am meisten vertreten sein wird, nicht etwa der Assassine.



genau wie in WoW , is ja so ne Noob-BoB/LvL Klasse >,<


----------



## Geige (14. August 2009)

Craecaen schrieb:


> genau wie in WoW , is ja so ne Noob-BoB/LvL Klasse >,<



Hm?
Der Jäger wird wohl die am schwersten zu spielende/Levlnde Klasse sein
und das ist es was ihn für mich intressant macht!
Stark, aber nur wenn man ihn zu spielen weiß!


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Hm?
> Der Jäger wird wohl die am schwersten zu spielende/Levlnde Klasse sein
> und das ist es was ihn für mich intressant macht!
> Stark, aber nur wenn man ihn zu spielen weiß!



Jop , sehe auch so .
Des macht es auch ja  so schwer eine  KLasse zu nehmen , weiß nicht welche ^^


----------



## Tokenlord (14. August 2009)

Ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden...

Schwanke zwischen Assassine, Zauberer und Gladiator.


----------



## Kardiff (15. August 2009)

Hi^^,

Also zu Frage 1 ich werde auf jeden Fall einen Beschwörer spielen.
Ich bin seit je her ein Fan von Klassen mit Pets war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben xD

Frage 2: Ich könnte mir da den Assa und den Jöger gut vorstellen.In WoW z.B. gab es auch Zeitperioden wo diese Klassen im überschuss vorhanden waren.

Was meinen Twink angeht denke ich wird es ein Kantor. Neben der vorliebe zu Pets spiele ich auch liebendgerne Klassen die einfach nur guten support bieten statt die "super-dämätsch-maschiene" zu sein =)

MFG
Kardif


----------



## Lintflas (19. August 2009)

zu 1. Da ich Heilerklassen liebe wird es wohl ein Priester sein - bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob Kleriker oder Kantor.

zu 2. Ich denke mal daß Assassinen und Zauberer gefolgt vom Gladiator am meisten vertreten sein werden. Das war unter anderem 
        auch mein Eindruck in der Beta.

zu 3. Es ist wie in WoW. Jede Klasse hat ihren Reiz und daher wird mir die Wahl schwerfallen, aber momentan pendel ich
        zwischen Ranger (ich finde es übrigens super daß der kein Pet hat)  und Zauberer.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (19. August 2009)

1. aufjedenfall Gladiator ich liebe Meeles und ab einem bestimmten lv glaube so 20-22 macht der richtig bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Denke Gladiator/Assasine oder Sorcerer zumindest aus meiner sichtweise die geilstgen klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Kantor, die Klasse spricht mich kein bisschen an

4. Assasine oder Sorcerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Espe89 (20. August 2009)

1. Ich werde mir einen Templer hochspielen, da ich es liebe die Gruppe zu führen und Lebensnotwendige Aufgaben der Gruppe zu übernehmen. Verantwortung zu tragen ist genau mein Ding

2. Die DMG Rotz0r Klassen werden am Meisten vertreten sein, sie sind simpel zu spielen und das Ergebnis ist leicht zu sehen: Große bunte Zahlen fliegen über den Gegner her bis er tot am Boden liegt. Morts Gaudi, aber wenn das alle machen findet man nie eine Gruppe

3. Ich denke ich werde nicht speziell eine Klasse hassen, sondern den Anteil an der Community, der nur an sich und seinen DMG denkt, aber nicht an die Gruppe und den gemeinsamen Spielspaß.

4. Ich werde mir danach wohl einen Kleriker erstellen, er kann heilen und ist somit auch wieder notwendig für eine Gruppe.


----------



## epiphone2 (20. August 2009)

1. Ich werde einen Templer spielen da mir Tanken einfach spaß macht.

2.Viele werden wohl am Anfang DDs spielen wegen dem schnellen lvln ob jetzt Gladi , Assa oder Sorc is Geschmackssache

3.Die nervigsten Klassen werden wohl Templer und Ranger. Templer weil er einfach pervers viel aushält und Ranger weil er nur vor einem wegrennt und ein kite /snare /knockback root nach dem anderem kommt (für Nahkämpfer) oder halt silence / sleep (für fernkämpfer).

4.Twink Zauberer da ich mich dann mal umloggen kann wenn ich Schaden machen möchte ist halt das Krasse Gegenteil zum Templer.


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2009)

Verwundlich das soviele Leute Kleriker spielen wollen, sind die grade etwas OP oder was geht da ab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Verwundlich das soviele Leute Kleriker spielen wollen, sind die grade etwas OP oder was geht da ab?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sind nicht viele, es wird großen Heilermangeln geben, der Kleriker ist die einzige Heilklasse, Kantoren buffen nur und hauen drauf, deren Heilung ist praktisch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Syniera (21. August 2009)

Mein erster Char wird diesmal ein Templer sein. Bilde mit zwei Freunden immer ein Lvl- Trio und dabei versuchen wir die drei Klassen etwas aufeinander abzustimmen.

Welche Klasse es im Überfluss geben wird, weiß ich nicht so wirklich. Habe einige Spiritmaster aber auch recht viele Gladiatoren rumrennen sehen. Aber ich kann mir gut denken, dass viele am Anfang eventuell einen Keri versuchen. Man ist ja nicht mehr der so gebrechliche Heiler.. aber wir werden sehen.

Beim letzten CBE, als ich den Templer spielte, gingen mir alle Range bezüglich PvP auf den Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Ausgleich werde ich wohl einen Sorcerer nebenbei twinken und irgendwann vielleicht noch einen Kleriker, oder halt anderes herum. Aber nach den ganzen Jahren des Heilens brauch ich erst einmal Pause davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

